# The Short, but Eventful, life of Ike



## Chris (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow.

The short - but eventful - life of Ike - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2008)

That's incredible.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow. That's just staggering.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow. Incredible pictures.


----------



## Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

That's very profound for all the wrong reasons


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Man alive, that's crazy. Interesting, and awe-inspiring, but kinda terrible, too.


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

Somebody owes their architect a nice bottle of scotch...


----------



## darren (Sep 16, 2008)

PARKING... UR DOIN IT WRONG.


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dude. I can't imagine how horrible it must be for the residents at that area...


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 4, 2008)

Incredible and terrible all at the same time, also, it's humbling. No matter how powerful we are we will always cower under the power of nature.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely captivating pictures. Would never want to be put through something like that, and my proverbial hat goes off to those who have. Incredible to see that single house (looks like 1/2 a house anyway) standing out there and just a wasteland all around. That alligator's got it's strut on.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 4, 2008)

My entire family lives in Houston & they just went through all of that.


----------



## budda (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry to hear that Shannon 

those pics really do speak 1,000 words.

the cemetary ones remind me of Mackey (a place 20 minutes up the road from me, Old Mackey was flooded when they put a dam in - there's a creepy mofo of a cemetary about 5 seconds away from our Scouts camp...)


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 5, 2008)

darren said:


> Somebody owes their architect a nice bottle of scotch...



Seriously.

Incredible


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 5, 2008)

That one of the cemetery and the coffins everywhere is just truly horrible


----------

